# Another flashlight thread.



## Flightorbust (Sep 15, 2011)

Before you start the lynch mob, Yes I did use the search. There are some specifics I'm looking for. 100-150 lumens or better, rechargeable, able to clip to my belt or holster, waterproof/resistant and can handle being dropped.. I'm perfectly ok with spending $150 or so as long as it will last. With that said what do you recommend?


----------



## JJR512 (Sep 15, 2011)

http://www.thefirestore.com/store/category.cfm/cid_3736_stinger_led/ 
Note the holder at the bottom of the page. If you don't like that one, there are others you could get as well.


----------



## Gray (Sep 15, 2011)

I like http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=297&products_id=2583

Holster, has different output modes, 13 hours on 120 lumens and 800 when you need it, say, looking for an address, rechargeable battery.

Edit: I am not a sales man, I just have an affinity towards torches, aka lights, knifes, etc. 

PS - And NO I am not a wacker. 

Edit 2: Could use this as well and use your companies batteries. http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=297_332_367&products_id=2086


----------



## dixie_flatline (Sep 15, 2011)

When you say clip to your belt... you mean to store it or to provide light?  Also, you want the flashlight itself to be rechargeable (i.e., you can plug the light in, instead of removing and charging the batteries separately)?  This is the only thing that comes readily to mind:

http://www.thefirestore.com/store/category.cfm/cid_3717_survivor_led/

Seems like a lot of unnecessary for an EMS provider.

EDIT: I stand corrected.  And... 800 lumens??  People yell when I click my Surefire to 200 lumens...


----------



## CANMAN (Sep 15, 2011)

PM'ed, let me know what ya think....


----------



## Martyn (Sep 15, 2011)

http://www.qmuniforms.com/Brands/5-...actical-Light-for-Life-Flashlight-PC3-300.axd



> *5.11 Tactical Light for Life fully recharges in only 90 seconds!* With its revolutionary ultracapacitors for power, the 5.11 Tactical Light for Life does not need conventional batteries. After the light has depleted its stored energy, simply drop it into 5.11 Tactical's DC charging base and in just 90 seconds you're ready for another 90 minutes of run time!
> 
> 90 minute run time per charge
> Made of durable polymer
> ...


 
Note the recharge time...90 seconds!!!


----------



## Flightorbust (Sep 15, 2011)

Thankns for the great responses so far. I cant use company batteries yet since im still in school.


dixie_flatline said:


> When you say clip to your belt... you mean to store it or to provide light?  Also, you want the flashlight itself to be rechargeable (i.e., you can plug the light in, instead of removing and charging the batteries separately)?  This is the only thing that comes readily to mind:
> 
> http://www.thefirestore.com/store/category.cfm/cid_3717_survivor_led/
> 
> ...


Id like to be able to clip it onto my belt. As for the recharge part, I would prefer to be able to plug it in to recharge but willing to look at rechargeable batteries as well.


----------



## Bullets (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok, for what you want, try this Pelican light

http://www.opticsplanet.net/pelican-7060-led-flashlight.html?gclid=CPWx0f3FoasCFZB35Qodb3WAJA

Its 130 lumens, but thats plenty bright enough, however, this is not a task light. If you point this at a paper chart arms length away, you wont be able to see the page due to glare. Otherwise its a great light that i use every day at both jobs. AC/DC charger available


A good task light is the Streamlight Polytac, 34 bucks


----------



## volmedic85 (Sep 16, 2011)

I feel obsolete. I'm still using my Maglite 3 D cell LED, no complaints about that light, but it would be nice to have 12 volt charger option.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 16, 2011)

This is what I carry at work... great all around light.

http://www.surefire.com/G2-Nitrolon

I have a rechargable battery pack for it, but if you want to use regualr batteries, the 123 batteries are pretty cheap.


----------



## dash (Oct 16, 2011)

I have a. Surefire 6px pro that I use it has two settings (200 / 15) I carry it on my belt using a system we have in the UK called klick fast its what our radios have on the back also and surefire do a recharging system, and if you can't get klickfast over there sf do some great holsters..


----------



## FourLoko (Oct 17, 2011)

http://www.lapolicegear.com/surefire-g3l-kit-closeout.html


----------



## 325Medic (Oct 19, 2011)

Streamlight Polytac L.E.D. / 120 lumens. Small and bright. 

325.


----------

